# Serverleasing



## Toenr (14. April 2009)

Hallo, 
ich hab jetzt bereits einige gute sachen über den online händler  thomas krenn gehört v.a. bez. serverleasing. Kennt jemand sonst händler oder leasinganbieter, die er empfehlen kann? 
bei günstigen systemlösungen muss es auch kein leasing sein 
lg


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2009)

Hallo Toenr,

um eine Empfehlung dazu abgeben zu können, müsstest du wohl erst noch einmal mehr zu den Hintergründen schreiben. Was hast du / habt ihr denn vor? Worum geht es euch primär? Was ist euch wichtig?

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

